# Macro whatsit - feb 20



## Judobreaker (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's another one.


----------



## Judobreaker (Feb 21, 2012)

Nobody even going to try...?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 21, 2012)

Bird's mouth


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 21, 2012)

Sheet metal shear or tin snips cutting sheet metal

</thread>  Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## Tony S (Feb 21, 2012)

Someone needs to clean under the rim of their toilet.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 21, 2012)

Pizza cutter on a pizza pan.


----------



## Judobreaker (Feb 22, 2012)

All wrong I'm afraid.


----------



## Judobreaker (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok, a hint maybe...

It's some sort of tool.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 22, 2012)

Some sort of "But wait!..... There's more!!!!"-type kitchen slicer-dicer.


----------



## Diffuser (Feb 22, 2012)

sort of a wiper?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 25, 2012)

This thread is overdue for some hints!


----------



## Judobreaker (Feb 25, 2012)

Orite.
Nobody replied so I kinda forgot.
Let's see.

Everything you see is part of the same object. The top part is NOT made of rubber.

EDIT - Oh, and someone actually has been kinda close. ^^


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 26, 2012)

Cookie cutter on a cookie sheet.


----------



## Judobreaker (Feb 27, 2012)

I said it's one object didn't I?


----------



## Skaperen (Feb 28, 2012)

Garden shears?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 28, 2012)

Paper cutter.


----------



## Judobreaker (Feb 29, 2012)

Well... You can cut something with it.
You can also do various other things with it, it's quite handy.


----------

